# cis/ digifant



## bhenken08 (Nov 12, 2008)

i have looked for a DIY for cis to digifant conversion but could not find one anyone have any useful information about doing the swap or know where i can find a diy for it?

Thanks


----------



## booested4door (Jun 10, 2004)

*FV-QR*

just dont!!!! digi sucks!!!!!!! bad! cis is the bomb once you tune it properly. set it and go.... for ever!


----------



## bhenken08 (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (booested4door)*

thx.ahhhh ? let me tell u the story so i fried my computer and wireing. i pulled my engine to do a swap then lost job so i put it back in the car but then it would only run for abour 5min then die and not restart until i pump the plunger. i fried my ecu by moving around the fuse box and getting spark.


----------



## booested4door (Jun 10, 2004)

*FV-QR*

so go to the junl yard and get another! i promice you wont like digi.... i am in the process of pulling digi 1 out of mine. idled like poo. back to trusty cis i go.. you can but mine if you want!!!!lol!!!


----------



## BSD (Jul 8, 2008)

I don't like digifart.
Thats just me, I prefer CIS.








Steve-


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (booested4door)*


_Quote, originally posted by *booested4door* »_so go to the junl yard and get another! i promice you wont like digi.... i am in the process of pulling digi 1 out of mine. idled like poo. back to trusty cis i go.. you can but mine if you want!!!!lol!!!
das truth

i've got a 91 fox with digi and a 90 fox with cis-e
This is a bad example since digi will try to correct a low idle with more fuel but nonetheless..
If I bring the idle below 900 or so on the digi, it'll be rough like I have a hot cam and be pig rich. Any adjustments to the digi idle air mix will only be temporary. And attempts to bring the idle down drastically will cause the car to just stall out.
When I bought the 90 cis-e fox, the tach needle was pretty much at the first tick at idle and yet it did it. Completely stably. Wow!


----------



## booested4door (Jun 10, 2004)

*FV-QR*

gotta love digi-crap! just fix the cis!!!!!!!!


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (booested4door)*


_Quote, originally posted by *booested4door* »_gotta love digi-crap! just fix the cis!!!!!!!! 

I misread that as just fix the cts.
and indeed, with digi, just fix the cts


----------



## madeyeman (Nov 29, 2004)

*Re: cis/ digifant (bhenken08)*

Stick with CIS-E unless ur going turbo... Than only get a Digi 1 not the Crappy Digi 2. You can also upgrade to a CIS-Motronic for the best upgrade pick. 
Just my 2c worth!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

